# 1965 GTO - Diamond in the rough or just rough?



## TonysGoat (May 16, 2015)

Hi, 

I found a 1965 GTO on Craigslist within an hour or so from me and I am interested in going to take a look at it in person. I am pretty familiar with the 67 model year having restored one, not as much with the 65. He is asking $11,500 and I think that seems pretty high for its current shape, although I would like some collective feedback from the forum users on what you think it is worth based on the details provided in the listing - current worth and restored back to factory condition.

Also, besides checking the numbers on the drive train, should I be checking for anything special beyond body work, i.e. are there special parts that are not available aftermarket that I should make sure come with it? Thanks, Tony.

https://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/cto/d/1965-pontiac-gto/6821459004.html


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

TonysGoat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I found a 1965 GTO on Craigslist within an hour or so from me and I am interested in going to take a look at it in person. I am pretty familiar with the 67 model year having restored one, not as much with the 65. He is asking $11,500 and I think that seems pretty high for its current shape, although I would like some collective feedback from the forum users on what you think it is worth based on the details provided in the listing - current worth and restored back to factory condition.
> 
> ...



My opinion. Too high a price for what you are getting. Body looks solid with what looks like a hole in the passenger floor by the firewall. Really no big issues in looking at the photos, but photos always look better than in person.

The mention of the body "blasted" would be a concern to me. If not done correctly with the proper media, you could have panels that have enough waves you could surf on them - or under the paint there is a lot of bondo used to hide the warped panels and you will not really find it until you strip it down. 

The 2 speed is not a big selling point nor a value adder. Most will want a 4-speed or even a 5-speed.

The engine is unknown. Could be good, could be junk. You can check engine code and make sure it has the original "77" heads and not something swapped.

Interior will need TLC.

When you add up all those things that you will need, engine rebuild, trans rebuild/replace, interior, brakes & suspension, glass, seals, paint & body, electrical, etc., you are looking at major money invested. The worth of the car is probably not going to be what you invest if you are considering doing any kind of restoration.

Would be more cost effective to simply purchase a running/driveable car that is turn key.

Plan "B" would be to resto-mod which would most likely give a better return if you were looking for an investment. Still will cost, and costs can be kept down if you can do most of the work. Those looking for original cars are fading away while more look for resto-mods - bigger HP, Tri-power, 4/5-speed, disc brakes, updated suspensions, etc..

$11,500 is too high in my opinion. $8,500 would be a more reasonable price, but still teetering on the high side for me. A no haggle bargain price in my book would be about $5,000, and then if it turned out to be a nightmare of a purchase, I could live with it and work with it and turn it into a matt black street/strip machine with gutted interior and roll bar to add to its look. :thumbsup:


----------



## TonysGoat (May 16, 2015)

Thanks Jim, certainly some food for thought on that one. Hopefully I can go take a look this coming Weekend.


----------



## WideTrack (May 7, 2008)

My '65 was in very similar shape when I bought it 30 years ago. If I had it to do all over again, I would have passed. I paid $2500.00 for it. I took the body off the frame and re-did the frame doing all of the dirty work myself. I planned on "learning" on this car and it was supposed to keep me out of the bars during the summers (limited success). I did learn a lot but have accepted that I can't do the finesse work like body and paint. Now that the frame is done and the body back on, I don't feel so bad about spending the money on body work and paint. Motor was not original but that's OK with me as it gives me an excuse to build a 500+ street engine with aluminum heads. 

While I was in the middle of this still not complete process, I found a super nice '65 with original engine and tri-power less than 10 miles from my house. I probably could have grabbed that car for $25k. at the time. But..... I said to myself: "This is one of those projects I'm actually going to finish!" It's not an investment for me, but rather a project that I'll be able to say I saw through from the ground up. 

Good luck with whatever you decide!

Oh, also, when I bought it, there weren't any digital cameras! Do we appreciate how great digital cameras on our phones are???? Also, no internet! I had the Zazerine book and a few shop manuals but that was pretty much it!


----------



## jedi (May 18, 2016)

I agree, seems a little pricey. I paid $11,500 Canadian for a running tripower 4 speed car 3 years ago. It had body issues, rust etc. which have all been properly addressed and is now in its finally throws of going back together.


----------



## LATECH (Jul 18, 2018)

Body is rough. Car was hit in the drivers side. The metal is probably stretched and will be hard to get it flat again.
The sill plate is very moth eaten at the inner edge 

replacing the rear quarter will be work. Bolt on a straight door---OK

No pics of motor/numbers/casting numbers

Lots to question.
Make a list of questions and stick to them. 

Ask when you get there.

Look for motor numbers
What "Metal "parts does he have that go with it. Look at the title .Be sure it isnt "damaged" or you could be in for an interesting ride getting a pink.
You know the drill. Go prepared to be dissapointed. If you still like it after looking/asking then buy it

I sure would not pay 11,500 period. That is way to high for that car. I would show up with cash,and not a lot.my top dollar just from looking would be 3500. But that is me. You could play the game. 

Tell him your not interested in his price, but dont want to make an offer that would be offensive.Give him your number. Ask him to call if he cant sell it.Then leave. If he calls, make a reasonable offer.You have to figure what that is for yourself.I know mine.You need to have one you can live with.

that car needs MAJOR work

Good luck


----------



## TonysGoat (May 16, 2015)

Thanks for the help, I ended up passing on it. I didn't want to make him an offer because from the moment I got there, he kept trying to sell me and reinforce his opinion on how much it was worth. Anything less than his asking price would have offended him. I wished him well and left. The only way I would have gone for it was if he would take 5K and trailer it over to my house, I think if I mentioned that his head would have imploded....


----------



## mainegoat68 (May 5, 2011)

you made the right move


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

TonysGoat said:


> Thanks for the help, I ended up passing on it. I didn't want to make him an offer because from the moment I got there, he kept trying to sell me and reinforce his opinion on how much it was worth. Anything less than his asking price would have offended him. I wished him well and left. The only way I would have gone for it was if he would take 5K and trailer it over to my house, I think if I mentioned that his head would have imploded....



Yep, another seller who thinks he has gold because he watches Barrett-Jackson, Mecum, the cable auto network, and surfs through the sale ads on the internet. You don't see him dumping the needed cash into the car and then flipping it at a HUGE profit "As SEEN On TV." LOL His price is way over inflated for what he is selling. Glad you didn't get stuck upside down on it. The more cars you look at, the more ammunition you will have and know when you do run across a good deal. :thumbsup:


----------



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

I know the type of seller you were dealing with exactly 
You made the right move walking away
I also agree with Jim. People think the have a gold mine in the garage 
If that was true they wouldn't be selling that bucket of bolts.
You would of been upside down on that car for sure giving him 11k


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I missed the whole show, but it ended very well for the original poster. Car was a POS, overpriced, and a base model. Another 70k restoration to produce a 30k car. NEXT!!!


----------



## MBGB33 (Dec 23, 2018)

jedi said:


> I agree, seems a little pricey. I paid $11,500 Canadian for a running tripower 4 speed car 3 years ago. It had body issues, rust etc. which have all been properly addressed and is now in its finally throws of going back together.


That car looks nice. I'm looking forward to seeing it completed.


----------

